# clippers?



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of clipping my goaties this summer when the weather gets a little warmer. Can any of you recommend a good set of clippers? I've looked at the Oster A5 clippers, and they looked nice, but I figured I better get some advice from people who know before I go out and spend the money.  Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Most of the Oster A5 clippers work great. I just got some news ones from jeffers...the A5 2speed turbo model. You can use the blade that comes with them which is a 10 size for doing a complete body clip. :thumb:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Kylee!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Hmm.. I just realized I probably should have posted this question somewhere besides "mini mania." Oops lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. :thumb:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Will the #10 blade shave them clear down the skin, or will it just clip them nice and short? I don't want them bald..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The #10 is pretty short.. I use the 10 with a 3/8ths attachments comb... Got the set free with my Andis clipper from Jeffers. (I also didn't want bald goats) ha ha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

10 is pretty close, but not down to the skin.


----------

